# F85 2011 Model



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

What is the largest rear cassette you can fit to a standard F85, I believe it has a 105 short cage and microshifters.

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> What is the largest rear cassette you can fit to a standard F85, I believe it has a 105 short cage and microshifters.
> 
> Thanks


If your bike has the 5700 series rear derailleur, total tooth capacity is listed at 33 and max cassette size at 28. Shimano's specs being notoriously conservative, I'd bet you could run a 30T cog with your compact crankset (50/34T) without issue.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

How do I tell what series it is?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> How do I tell what series it is?


Look on the backside of the RD (from the non-drive side). You'll see RD-5600 or RD-5700 stamped on it.

Also, if your derailleur cables are routed under the bar tape, it's likely 5700 series, but I'd check the RD anyway.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

It is a 5700 so that is good news, will see how the wife goes with the gear range but good to know I can change if needed.
What does total tooth capacity mean?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> It is a 5700 so that is good news, will see how the wife goes with the gear range but good to know I can change if needed.
> What does total tooth capacity mean?


Total tooth capacity is the sum of the difference of the front (chainring) and rear (cassette). In other words, if you're running a compact crankset with 50/34T chainrings that gets you to a 16T difference. If you have an 11-25 cassette, there's another 14T difference - for a total of 30.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> If your bike has the 5700 series rear derailleur, total tooth capacity is listed at 33 and max cassette size at 28. Shimano's specs being notoriously conservative, I'd bet you could run a 30T cog with your compact crankset (50/34T) without issue.



Shimano acutally makes 3 versions of their 105 rear derailleur.

The "standard" 5700 will work best with cassettes using 28t cogs or smaller.
They have a newer version that is designed to work with 25t, 28t, and 30t cogs.
They have a "mid-cage" length similar to SRAM's WiFli that will allow the use of a 32t cassette.

-SD


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Shimano acutally makes 3 versions of their 105 rear derailleur.
> 
> The "standard" 5700 will work best with cassettes using 28t cogs or smaller.
> They have a newer version that is designed to work with 25t, 28t, and 30t cogs.
> ...


Yes, there's an RD-5700 SS and GS and RD5700A (I believe). The 'A' specs a 30T max cog.

He can double check, but given the OP's drivetrain specs, I'd hazard a guess that his F85 came with the RD-5700 SS.

I'll stand by my previous statement that "Shimano's specs being notoriously conservative, I'd bet you could run a 30T cog with your compact crankset (50/34T) without issue".

Might take a slight adjustment to the B-screw.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes I think it is a RD-5700 SS


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> Yes I think it is a RD-5700 SS


You have some 'wiggle' room. Remember to recheck your chain length if you add larger cogs - or chainrings, for that matter. 

In case you haven't yet seen it, here's a gear calculator that might help you figure out what'll work best for your fitness/ terrain.
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## dcthgreen (Jun 29, 2012)

*Off topic - related to z85, though*

I got a z85 in Feb, have around 500m on it. I'm new to road biking, but have around 20 yrs of MTBR under my belt. A couple of questions / advice:

Looking to upgrade the brakes - I HATE the stock brakes - any recommendations (have next to no power)? Also, considering upgrading wheels - stock are Mavic CXP 22 - what's a decent, inexpensive step up? Not looking to break the bank, but a decent, dependable wheel. 

Is the z85 an 'upgradable' bike? More curious than anything else - is it worth ugrading components as they wear (ie, swapping Ultegra for a 105 deralieur)? Any upgrade hints welcomed...

Riding goals - Will be riding mostly for fitness and endurance for MTB. Will do the occasional group ride / charity ride ( did my first century in about 6 hrs, would like to get to an 18 mph average / 5:40 century time, if that matters).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dcthgreen said:


> I got a z85 in Feb, have around 500m on it. I'm new to road biking, but have around 20 yrs of MTBR under my belt. A couple of questions / advice:
> 
> Looking to upgrade the brakes - I HATE the stock brakes - any recommendations (have next to no power)? Also, considering upgrading wheels - stock are Mavic CXP 22 - what's a decent, inexpensive step up? Not looking to break the bank, but a decent, dependable wheel.
> 
> ...


Dual pivot brakes all operate similarly, with the more expensive models having a slightly better finish and are a little lighter, My advice is keep the OE brakeset and get Kool-Stop Salmon brake inserts (link below).

The Mavics are decent/ durable rims. You might drop 1 lb. or so upgrading, but your performance numbers won't change much (if at all) and you'll be out a few hundred dollars. But if you're hellbent on upgrading, Easton EA-70 and EA-90's are decent and Bicycle Wheel Warehouse has some decent wheels at decent prices.

Here's their buying guide:
Wheel Buying Guide - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

The Z85 is upgradable, but I'd wait till components wore out to do so. Even then, upgrading from 105 to an Ultegra RD is likely to net you nothing. Same as with brakes, as you go up the model line you get slightly better finishes and lighter weight. Nothing that will transform your bike, though. Gotta work on the 'motor' (you) for that! 

Amazon.com: Kool-Stop Shimano Dura-Ace/Ultegra Road Bicycle Brake Pad Inserts - Pair: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

Based on my experience with my wifes bike the 12-30 cassette will work with the 5700SS.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info,
I think I want to put a 32T on her bike now, what rear derailleur am I going to need? 

Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> Thanks guys for the info,
> I think I want to put a 32T on her bike now, what rear derailleur am I going to need?
> 
> Thanks


Either the 105 RD-5700-A or the new Tiagra RD-4600 would work. The specs state a max cog of 30T for both, but Shimano's specs are very conservative. 

You may also need to adjust the b-screw, so something to be aware of. Also, be aware that running an 11 or 12 - 32 cassette with your compact crankset (50/34) you'll exceed total tooth capacity for SS cages and may need to go with the GS.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Is the GS the same as the A? I can not find a A spec one?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> Is the GS the same as the A? I can not find a A spec one?


No, GS = mid-cage. SS = short cage.

Here are the specs for those two RD's (5700-A and 4600).
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-5XN0A-001-Eng_v1_m56577569830746860.pdf


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

OK thanks so I need the mid cage.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> OK thanks so I need the mid cage.


Given your total tooth capacity (36) and Shimano's specs for SS (34) you're borderline, but since it sounds like you have to purchase a new RD anyway, to play it safe I'd say yes - go with the GS.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

This may be way out there but will a sram rear work with the micro shifters that come with the bike? I was thinking to get a wifli rear as I was going to get one for my own bike.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sinister_designs said:


> This may be way out there but will a sram rear work with the micro shifters that come with the bike? I was thinking to get a wifli rear as I was going to get one for my own bike.


Microshift shifters are Shimano compatible, meaning they use a 2:1 cable pull ratio. SRAM uses 1:1, so the short answer to your question is, no.

BTW, wifli is just SRAM's marketing jargon for a mid-cage derailleur. They're offering nothing new.


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks I never thought about the cable pull. Yes I understand sram is just adding a "new" name to it's mid cage.


----------

